# Belt Change



## skier603 (Oct 28, 2009)

how do i change my serpentine belt on my 95 jetta 2.0? how do i take the tension off the belt?


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Belt Change (skier603)*

There's a tensioning arm that you swing back. The Bentley or Haynes manuals have pictures and details. I'm sure in the appropriate forum you can find pictures and lots of opinions.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Belt Change (walkingfool)*

I use an 8" prybar on the tensioner arm. Easy.


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Belt Change (nick526)*



















Serpentine Belt Wrench
AST tool# 3299
- Used for the R and R of the Serpentine Belt
- Applicable to VW
- Lightweight Aluminum Construction
This tool is used for the R and R of the serpentine belt on the VW Eurovan with 5 cylinder engines, and VW Golf and Jetta with 2.0 liter 8-valve engines.
2009 Suggested user price: $74.38
Assenmacher Specialty Tools
1 800 525 2943


----------



## jgt2.0 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Belt Change (dumped_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumped_gti* »_


















Serpentine Belt Wrench
AST tool# 3299
- Used for the R and R of the Serpentine Belt
- Applicable to VW
- Lightweight Aluminum Construction
This tool is used for the R and R of the serpentine belt on the VW Eurovan with 5 cylinder engines, and VW Golf and Jetta with 2.0 liter 8-valve engines.
2009 Suggested user price: $74.38
Assenmacher Specialty Tools
1 800 525 2943

Does this process work the same for the accessory belt?


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Belt Change (jgt2.0)*










Loosen Bolts 2, 3, & 4 to remove your power steering/ water pump belt


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Belt Change (dumped_gti)*

I recommend instead of loosening the power steering pump that you just remove the four 6mm allen head bolts that hold the crank pulley on then swing that pulley out of the way and force it back on when you are done.


----------



## jeosh (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Belt Change (mechsoldier)*

this is how you change a belt in the big leagues


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Belt Change (jeosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_I recommend instead of loosening the power steering pump that you just remove the four 6mm allen head bolts that hold the crank pulley on then swing that pulley out of the way and force it back on when you are done.


_Quote, originally posted by *jeosh* »_this is how you change a belt in the big leagues

I really hope your both joking.. Volkswagen installed those for a reason. To properly remove, install, & adjust the belt..


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Belt Change (dumped_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumped_gti* »_
I really hope your both joking.. Volkswagen installed those for a reason. To properly remove, install, & adjust the belt.. 

Yeah, because it's for ADJUSTING if necessary.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 10:07 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## filmshoot (Jan 7, 2015)

The Haynes calls for this 3299 tool for the mk3 ahu 1.9tdi. Is this true? None of the sellers list this vehicle for application of their tool. Are there different versions of the 3299? Or all they all the same?

Inscribed with just two thumbs...


----------

